# Brighouse Swimming Pool



## TAGribbin (Nov 30, 2011)

When I was about 11-13 years old I used to come to the Swimming Pool every week so when I heard you could get into it I jumped at the chance. For some reason we always insist on exploring these palces during the night, I think it gives you more of a bus. It took us a while to pluck up the courage to enter fully due the fact there was hundreds of pigeons in there but we thought it was people running around. 
We gave the whole place a scan and took pictures on the way. Here are the results!



IMGP1374 by C.Gribbin, on Flickr



IMGP1373 by C.Gribbin, on Flickr



IMGP1372 by C.Gribbin, on Flickr



IMGP1370 by C.Gribbin, on Flickr



IMGP1369 by C.Gribbin, on Flickr



IMGP1368 by C.Gribbin, on Flickr



IMGP1367 by C.Gribbin, on Flickr



IMGP1366 by C.Gribbin, on Flickr



IMGP1364 by C.Gribbin, on Flickr



IMGP1228 by C.Gribbin, on Flickr



IMGP1230 by C.Gribbin, on Flickr



IMGP1231 by C.Gribbin, on Flickr



IMGP1233 by C.Gribbin, on Flickr



IMGP1237 by C.Gribbin, on Flickr



IMGP1256 by C.Gribbin, on Flickr



IMGP1253 by C.Gribbin, on Flickr



IMGP1257 by C.Gribbin, on Flickr



IMGP1259 by C.Gribbin, on Flickr



IMGP1261 by C.Gribbin, on Flickr



IMGP1265 by C.Gribbin, on Flickr



IMGP1266 by C.Gribbin, on Flickr



IMGP1274 by C.Gribbin, on Flickr



IMGP1227 by C.Gribbin, on Flickr


----------



## TeeJF (Nov 30, 2011)

*Take care!*

You really should think about blurring out your faces on your pix buddy, especially as you appear to have put your surname and initial against every photo you have posted.

At the end of the day, whilst you may not have broken in, nor stolen or damaged anything, and taken only photographs, if our esteemed upholders of justice and the truth see a piccie of you and some chav was there trashing the place an hour after you left, or nicking metal, then whose door do you think Defective C*ntstabule Dibble will come knocking on?

You just can't be too careful, because no matter how you dress it up, you ARE breaking the law by trespassing. 

Looks a great venue BTW. Try light painting next time you take pix in that environment. 

Best wishes,

M and T


----------

